# Brand New ABGA Member!



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Hey ya'll! I just completed my application for ABGA. Do I wait for them to send me login info for my online account? I'm trying to navigate the website but I'm a little overwhelmed. I only have one goat to register. The seller passed her papers on to me so I've got those in hand. I think I'm on track, but it's a LOT of info and I want to make sure I'm not messing anything up.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the ABGA! 

It been a while since I signed up, but I do believe they will email you your log-in info, or it will be sent in the mail with your paperwork. 

If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask away! We will all try to help you to the best of our ability.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Welcome to the ABGA!
> 
> It been a while since I signed up, but I do believe they will email you your log-in info, or it will be sent in the mail with your paperwork.
> 
> If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask away! We will all try to help you to the best of our ability.


Thank you so much! I'll keep an eye out for info in the mail. I'm trying to just take it one step at a time so it's not too much, but my registered doe is due to kid next month so I need to start getting the feel for all of it.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ok I'm back with a question! I got my online ID and was able to log on to my account. I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to register my doe....or transfer ownership...or whatever I need to do lol. Please help!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I am absolutely brand new to the online part, but I was looking threw everything. So what do you have, is it her registration papers or a application? I have NOT done online before but it looks like for a transfer you go to actions and then go to animal transfers. If it’s a application you go to actions and then American born registration. I would try that and if it won’t let you call them. You can mail whatever you have in but it’s a few dollars more and there is a LONG waiting list. I wish I had thought it threw more and just paid my membership and then did the online work :/ but it is what it is lol


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I did pay for a membership. I have the registration from the previous owner and she filled out the back saying the doe was sold to me at the date. She also gave me the form that has who the doe was exposed to and the dates. I tried to do American born registration but it gave me all kinds of errors and asked for info not on the form I have.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I found it! At least I think I did. I went to the FAQ and at the bottom it said "ABGA Web-based Services" and after I log on to that it allows me to create a new batch.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Welllll....apparently you can't use this unles you're the "first owner". Ugh. Around and around in circles! I'll figure it out eventually.....hopefully....


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello again!

You cannot do an online transfer if you are not the current owner. This prevents people from illegally transferring goats into their names.

You will need to send the original papers to the ABGA via mail, so they can see that it was signed.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Hello again!
> 
> You cannot do an online transfer if you are not the current owner. This prevents people from illegally transferring goats into their names.
> 
> You will need to send the original papers to the ABGA via mail, so they can see that it was signed.


Thank you!! That makes sense to me now. I was wondering how it all works. I'm guessing I should make copies and send it certified right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I always make copies before sending paperwork. I'm ADGA but, the process is the same. Only difference I know is that we can fax the paperwork to them for some things.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, making copies will definitely save you time and stress.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely.


----------

